# حمل البرنامج Scan2CAD 7.0 لتحويل الصور الى ملفات أوتوكاد



## abobikir (7 أغسطس 2008)

حمل البرنامج الرائع لتحويل الصور الهندسية المسحوبة على السكانر الى ملفات أوتوكاد

Scan2CAD 7.0 مع السيرنمبر

هذا الرابط الجديد لبرنامج Scan2CAD 7.0

http://www.zshare.net/download/16781103a145ae7f/

شرح طريقة تفعيل البرنامج قم بتنصيب البرنامج عادي كأي برنامج آخر وبعد اكتمال البرنامج قم بتشغيله وتجد أن هذه النسخة DEMO COPY ولكي نحولها الي نسخة PROFESSION و دائمة نقوم بالآتي 
بعد تشغيل البرنامج ندخل قائمة HELP ونختار منها ENTER Registration Key ثم نقوم بفتح ملف الكراك ونسخ ال Registration name ثم نلصقه مكان في البرنامج Registration user ثم نسخ Registration key ثم نلصقه مكان Registration key في البرنامج Scan2CAD 7.0 ثم نضغط ok el نغلق ثم نعيد تشغيله وبذا تحول البرنامج الي نسخة PROFESSION وسوف تلاحظ ان كلمة DEMO COPY الذي كانت في أعلي سطر في البرنامج تحولة الي كلمة pro Scan2CAD الآن استمتع بالبرنامج

من هنا حمل صور تفعيل البرنامج

http://www.zshare.net/download/16783667362393e3/

وهذا رابط ملف شرح البرناج فيديو ( ملف رقم 1 ) 

http://www.zshare.net/download/16782159e86d463e/

وهذا رابط ملف شرح البرناج فيديو ( ملف رقم 2 ) 


http://www.zshare.net/download/16782917d9473da0/

وهذا رابط ملف شرح البرناج فيديو ( ملف رقم 3 ) 

http://www.zshare.net/download/167844133416b49a/


وهذا رابط ملف شرح البرنامج فيديو ( ملف رقم 4 ) 


http://www.zshare.net/download/167942535bcb829c/


وهذا رابط ملف شرح البرنامج فيديو ( ملف رقم 5 ) 

http://www.zshare.net/download/167952806621aadd/

وأخيرا هذا ملف شرح البرنامج فيديو رقم ( 6 ) وهو آخر ملف

http://www.zshare.net/download/167956743ade8fb8/




هذه نسخة جديدة من البرنامج الهام جد1 Scan2CAD في المجال الهندسي لأن الكثير من الخرائط القديمة في البلديات موجوه كصور مسحوبة بالإسكاتر وتحتاج لمثل هذا البرنامج لتحويلها إلي vector لكي تستطيع التعامل معها ببرنامج الأتوكاد . لقد استفدت من هذا البرنامج كثيرا

لتفعيل البرنامج أرجو نسخ الكراك المرفق مع البرنامج وذلك بعد تنصيب البرنامج في فولدر البرنامج ( c - program file - Scan2CADv7 ) ثم لصق الكراك قبل تشغيل البرنامج

هنالك ملف التدريب في في فولدر البرنامج ( c - program file - Scan2CADv7 - floorplan - Samples ) وملفات الفيديو لشرح البرنامج توجد مع الإصدار السابع بنفس الرابط


Scan2CAD raster to vector conversion software automatically converts scanned drawings (raster) into DXF files that can be edited in any PC CAD, CNC, GIS or mapping program (vector). 

Scan2CAD raster to vector in a nutshell
Convert scanned (raster) drawings to DXF (vector). 
High quality raster to vector conversion for quick and easy editing. 
NO paper-size restrictions - converts ALL drawing sizes. 
Converts standard raster formats (TIFF, BMP, CALS, PNG, JPG, etc.). 
Converts raster PDF files (Pro version only). 
Converts monochrome (black/white), grayscale and color raster files. 
Includes raster and vector editing tools. 
Affordable - from just US $298 or UK £175.08 (including VAT). 
Optional printed manual and free technical support. 
Runs on any PC with Windows '98, NT4, 2000, XP or Vista. 
. 


حمل البرنامج من البرنامج

http://rapidshare.com/files/149244338/Scan2CAD.Pro.v7.6i.Cracked-iNViSiBLE_up_by_tagwer_www.swtim.org.rar

وهذ1 password لفك الضغط من الملف المضغوط

swtim.org

سيضاف رابط آخر للبرنامج غير الربدشير قريبا



وجاري رفع باقي ملفات شرح البرنامج


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (9 أغسطس 2008)

*مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور يا غالى*


----------



## كورانالمساح (10 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م. هشام عباس (10 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك ،،،،،،،،،،،،،


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (10 أغسطس 2008)

من هنا حمل صور تفعيل البرنامج


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (10 أغسطس 2008)

*مشكور أخى الكريم على الشرح*


----------



## موالي (11 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور والله يوققك كمان وكمان


----------



## ياسر أبو خضور (11 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Jamal (11 أغسطس 2008)

thank you :56:


----------



## عبدالبارى (11 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً
وفى تقدم مستمر إن شاء الله
وتم تحميل البرنامج والشرح
وجارى التجربة إن شاء الله 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد المسلاتي (11 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً على هذا البرنامج الرائع والشرح الوافي


----------



## رعد اسحق (12 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا والله يوفقك ويرعاك لخدمة الناس


----------



## حاتم الزهراني (13 أغسطس 2008)

للأسف ملفات الفيديو فتحت عندي لكن البرنامج نفسه لايفتح لاأعرف لماذا؟
وشكرا لمجهوداتك يمكن المشكلة في جهازي


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (13 أغسطس 2008)

اخ الكريم رفضت التثبيت 
ارجو الافادة 
_وجزاك الله خيرا_


----------



## نزار عبدالولى (13 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور ياأخي الكريم والله لك جزيل الشكر ....!!!!


----------



## وضاح الجبري (21 أغسطس 2008)

بس ياليت ترفع مثال تعليمي لان التعليم المرفوع ميشتغلش


----------



## abobikir (23 أغسطس 2008)

*الأخوه الزملاء*

الأخوة الزملاء أشكركم علي الردود وأنني آسف لـتأخري من الرد علي الزملاء وطلباتهم والسبب أنني حاليا في مأمورية عمل في القصيم وتنتهي يوم الجمعة القادم وإن شاء الله سيتم التواصل مع الزملاء من السبت القادم وسيتم تلبية طليات الأخوة من البرامج
أخوكم أبوبكر


----------



## حاتم الزهراني (26 أغسطس 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية على هالمجهود الطيب ومشكووووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## السيد يوسف (27 أغسطس 2008)

اللهم بارك لنا فى رجب وشعبان وبلغنا رمضان

الف شكراخى الكريم وبالتوفيق ودائما الى الامام باذن الله
(26 شعبان 1429 هــ )


----------



## السيد يوسف (27 أغسطس 2008)

الف شكـــــــــــــــ الـــــفـــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## سامح سمير عبد الظاهر (27 أغسطس 2008)

مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور


----------



## م الشايف (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*abobikir*

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هانئ أحمد (3 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## meee (3 سبتمبر 2008)

Heaps of thanks


----------



## عبدو99 (4 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## عبدالعزيزمنصور (8 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك المولى عز وجل فيك واكرمنا معك


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (6 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور يا باش مهندس
مازن عبد الهادي


----------



## إبراهيم رسلان (7 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جعل الله ماتقدمونه من علمكم لخدمة خلق الله في ميزان حسناتكم آمين[]


----------



## إبراهيم رسلان (7 أكتوبر 2008)

ألأستاذ الكريم : السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تحية طيبة وبعد: اتبعت طريقة التحميل المبينة فلم يطلب مني تنصيب البرنامج ابدا"
وأثناء الحفظ على سطح المكتب لم يتثنى لي متابعة العمل كمايجب أرجوا إفادتنا والتكرم بإرسال مايثقل موازينكم
وننتفع به وجزاكم الله كل خير آمين


----------



## ضبعان (7 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع المتكامل


----------



## جوده2005 (8 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ABAS (10 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررر


----------



## عثمانكوف (13 أكتوبر 2008)

اشكر حتي لا يبقي في الشكر شئ


----------



## سامسامسامسام (14 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا من اعماق قلبي


----------



## عمروعلى3 (14 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المنتصر للرسول (14 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور وبورك فيك


----------



## abobikir (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*Scan2CAD Pro 7.6i لتحويل الصور الهندسية المسحوبة على السكانر الى ملفات أوتوكاد*



هذا الرابط الثاني للبرنامج بعيدا عن الربدشير 

Scan2CAD Pro 7.6i لتحويل الصور الهندسية المسحوبة على السكانر الى ملفات أوتوكاد 

http://www.zshare.net/download/20567886269bacd4/


وهذ1 password لفك الضغط من الملف المضغوط

swtim.org


----------



## مصطفى الشيمى (16 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا ولكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## ahmadj5 (17 أكتوبر 2008)

كل الشكررررررر و جزيت خيرا


----------



## محمدالشبروي (17 أكتوبر 2008)

في مشكله في الشرح عند التحميل ارجو الافاده


----------



## محمدالشبروي (17 أكتوبر 2008)

الرابط لا يعمل وشكرا


----------



## عبدالله البطل (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*في مشكله في الشرح عند التحميل ارجو الافاده*​


----------



## abobikir (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*الأخ محمد والأخ عبدالله*

لم توضحوا المشكلة هل المشكلة بعد تحميل ملفات الشرح أم الملفات لم تستطيعوا تحميلها

اذا كان السبب أن الروابط لاتعمل فإن السبب أن موقع zshare فيه مشكلة تقنية حاليا


----------



## عبدالله البطل (19 أكتوبر 2008)

هل من الممكن تحميل الشرح على رابط اخر .
وشكراً .


----------



## abobikir (19 أكتوبر 2008)

إن شاء الله سيتم رفع الملفات كما طلب الأخوة علي رابط آخر خلال يومين


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (19 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير ولكن البرنامج لم يتم تحميله بسبب الرابط فهو لايعمل


----------



## abobikir (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*روابط شرح البرنامج من موقع الشركة المنتجة للبرنامج*

ملفات الشرح

ملف رقم 1

http://www.softcover.com/videos/Video_MonoLine.zip

ملف رقم 2

http://www.softcover.com/videos/Video_MonoSolid.zip

ملف رقم 3

http://www.softcover.com/videos/Video_Reduce.zip

ملف رقم 4

http://www.softcover.com/videos/Video_Color.zip

ملف رقم 5

http://www.softcover.com/videos/Video_Tiling.zip

ملف رقم 6

http://www.softcover.com/videos/Video_FontTraining.zip


----------



## احمد كوردي اربيل (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## عبدالله البطل (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*بارك الله فيك

بارك الله فيك​​*​


----------



## abobikir (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*تحديث روابط البرنامج*

هذا رابط آخر لبرنامج Scan2CAD_70 ذلك تلبية لطلب الأخوة


http://www.4shared.com/file/67751817/b607988b/Scan2CAD_70.html


هذا رابط آخر للأصدار الحديث لبرنامج Scan2CAD1Prov76i ذلك تلبية لطلب الأخوة


http://www.4shared.com/file/67752105/5c765c87/Scan2CAD1Prov76i.html

وهذا password لفك الضغط عت الملف المضغوط

swtim.org


----------



## محمدالشبروي (22 أكتوبر 2008)

البرنامج نزل بس الشرح في مشكلة في الروابط


----------



## abobikir (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*الأخ محمد*

لقد تم نحديث روابط شرح البرنامج مباشرة من موقع الشركة وهي تعمل ولفد جربت الروابط قبل قليل

ملفات الشرح

ملف رقم 1

http://www.softcover.com/videos/Video_MonoLine.zip

ملف رقم 2

http://www.softcover.com/videos/Video_MonoSolid.zip

ملف رقم 3

http://www.softcover.com/videos/Video_Reduce.zip

ملف رقم 4

http://www.softcover.com/videos/Video_Color.zip

ملف رقم 5

http://www.softcover.com/videos/Video_Tiling.zip

ملف رقم 6

http://www.softcover.com/videos/Video_FontTraining.zip


----------



## محمدالشبروي (22 أكتوبر 2008)

كنت اتمنايكون الصوت عربي


----------



## محمدالشبروي (22 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وانا حملت الشرح كله بس الصوت انجليش كان نفسي يكون عربي الصوت اللي في الفيديو


----------



## محمدالشبروي (22 أكتوبر 2008)

وشكرا علي المجهود الجامده ده بصرحة


----------



## لهون جاف (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا والله يوفقك*


----------



## البطحاني 2006 (22 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخ الكريم مشكور جدا جدا على البرنامج 
عند تحميل البرنامج نسخت ملف الكراك وقمت بلصقه فى المكان المذكور لكن هناك رسالة تظهر عند البدأ فى البرنامج وهى undo directory not found
0.0625 واقوم بضغط عليها عدة مرات حتى يظهر البرنامج .السوأل هل البرنامج يعمل بطريقة سليمة وهل يمكن اخفاء صندوق الحوار هذا .


----------



## abobikir (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*الأخ البطحاني*

لتفعيل البرنامج أرجو نسخ الكراك المرفق مع البرنامج وذلك بعد تنصيب البرنامج في فولدر البرنامج ( c - program file - Scan2CADv7 ) ثم لصق الكراك قبل تشغيل البرنامج

أرجو أن تنسخ الملفين الموجدين في فولدر الكراك ثم لصق الملفين في المسار الموضح ثم نضغط عليreplace all ثم تعمل دبل كلك علي الملف التنفيذي وبذلك يتم تفعيل البرنامج لاتنسي المسار الذي تلصق في الكراك ( c - program file - Scan2CADv7 )
مع ملاحظة أن البرنامج يجب أن يكون مغلق عند لصق الكراك وتشغيل الملف التنفيذي الذي في الكراك )


----------



## البطحاني 2006 (23 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا م / أبوبكر .
البرنامج الان يعمل بصوره صحيحة وجزاك الله خيراً.


----------



## عبدالعزيز نادى (23 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور يا اخى وارجو من الاخوة اللى جربوا البرنامج وشغلوا اى ملف من البرنامج على الاوتوكاد هل يفتح معه ام لا


----------



## شرشر (23 أكتوبر 2008)

شكر لك اخي


----------



## عطور ليبيا (24 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك على البرنامج الرائع ............ز


----------



## مزن محمود (25 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## كروم (28 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور و ما قصرت


----------



## ابوعبد الملك (30 أكتوبر 2008)

جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## كمال محمد (1 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعل ما قدمت في صفيحة أعمالك


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (1 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ||refoo|| (2 نوفمبر 2008)

الف شكر ياباشمهندس


----------



## garary (2 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالله البطل (4 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng: issa (5 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررر


----------



## اكنيو (12 نوفمبر 2008)

merci mon ami


----------



## fadi522 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا" علي ما قدمت وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## fadi522 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

يعطيك العافيه


----------



## بوري وليد (17 نوفمبر 2008)

الرابط لا يعمل جدده من فضلك أخي و شكرا


----------



## abobikir (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*الأخ بوري وليد*

لقد جربت الروابط التي تم تحديثها تلبية لطلب الأخوة وهي تعمل وقد جربتها قبل قليل وربما أنك حاول تنزيل البرنامج من الروابط القديمة وإليك روابط البرنامج 



هذا رابط آخر لبرنامج Scan2CAD_70 ذلك تلبية لطلب الأخوة


http://www.4shared.com/file/67751817...an2CAD_70.html


هذا رابط آخر للأصدار الحديث لبرنامج Scan2CAD1Prov76i ذلك تلبية لطلب الأخوة


http://www.4shared.com/file/67752105...D1Prov76i.html

وهذا password لفك الضغط عت الملف المضغوط

swtim.org


----------



## خالد قريسو (18 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا


----------



## ahmedlutfi (20 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً على هذا البرنامج الرائع والشرح الوافي


----------



## محمد الفجال (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*مشكور ياأخي الكريم والله لك جزيل الشكر ....!!!!*​


----------



## أبو ماجد (22 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## مساح محترف (28 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا يااخي على البرنامج جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حلمي63 (6 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووور ياباشمهندس ......... 
*جزاك الله كل خير وجعل ما قدمت في صفيحة أعمالك*​


----------



## رشيد الجزائر (11 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك جاري التحميل


----------



## haideralseady (17 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## boubing (19 ديسمبر 2008)

thanks
thanks
thanks


----------



## ايمن حسين (21 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mrteng (24 ديسمبر 2008)

thaaaaaaaaaaaanx


----------



## abobikir (25 ديسمبر 2008)

[LEFT]Scan2CAD raster to vector conversion software overview
Why Scan2CAD gives better results that save more time
Conversion results vary from one raster to vector converter to another. The best converter is the one that saves you the most redrawing time. Few converters give the same high level of useful results as Scan2CAD. Here are four reasons why it saves more time. 
First, Scan2CAD recognizes more drawing entities than most converters: 
•	Continuous lines 
•	Dashed and dashed-dot lines 
•	Polylines 
•	Arcs 
•	Circles 
•	Bezier curves (which can be exported as splines, polylines or arcs) 
•	Lined hatch patterns 
•	Arrows 
•	Text (OCR) 
By recognizing all these drawing entities Scan2CAD saves you more time than converters that make drawings up out of hundreds of short lines or just lines and arcs, as many do. 
Second, Scan2CAD resolves many of the difficult recogntion problems that produce poor and untidy results in other programs, the ones that take so long to tidy up in CAD. 
Diagram (a) below shows a very simple raster image, one that is a lot less complicated than anything you will work with in a real life vectorization. 
(a) 
We converted this image using Scan2CAD and 12 other converters. 
(b) (c) 
Diagram (b) shows the vectorization produced by one of the other converters. In our test 10 programs gave results like Diagram (b) - or worse! 
Diagram (c) shows Scan2CAD's conversion. It produced straighter lines and neater joins and corners. Clearly, a result like this will save you more redrawing time. 
Third, Scan2CAD works on the basis that every conversion must follow your paper drawing with absolute precision wherever possible. 
Many low cost programs trace blindly over the image. Others try to make sense of this mess by post-processing the trace. In juggling it around they produce vectors that no longer follow the detail on your drawing. Scan2CAD stays true to the original detail. 
Fourth, Scan2CAD converts quickly. In an independent test (CAD&CG Magazine, Japan, Feb 2005), Scan2CAD vectorized a drawing in 7 seconds with more accuracy than a rival "professional" program that took 1.03 minutes. 
Programs that are slower than Scan2CAD waste more of your time. They waste more time again when you do a second or third conversion in an attempt to improve on the first results. 
Works with ALL CAD programs, paper sizes and scanners
Scan2CAD's vector output can be read by ALL PC CAD, CNC, GIS and similar programs that read industry standard DXF files. The majority of Scan2CAD users are AutoCAD® users. Scan2CAD supports all releases of AutoCAD. 
Some converters charge more for versions that convert large drawings. Scan2CAD has absolutely NO restrictions based on paper sizes. 
•	It works with ALL PC CAD and DXF-reading programs. 
•	It converts ANY size of scanned paper drawing up to A0 / E-size - or larger. 
•	It can be used with ALL makes and sizes of scanner that save standard raster files. 
•	It can be used with ALL scanners with standard TWAIN interfaces. 
In addition, Scan2CAD is one of the very few raster to vector converters that allows you to scan large drawings using small scanners and "stitch" them together. 
1.	Scan a large drawing on a small scanner as a series of "tiles". 
2.	Assemble and merge the tiles inside Scan2CAD, then convert to vector. 
3.	Save a vectorized image to the same size and scale as the original drawing. 
Scan2CAD is a four-in-one conversion solution
Scan2CAD is a comprehensive raster to vector converter packed with practical tools to assist you through every step in the conversion process. 
In any raster to vector conversion the four fundamental steps are: 

1.	Scan the drawing or load a previously scanned raster file.

2.	Clean the raster image image before converting it.

3.	Convert the scanned drawing from raster to vector.

4.	Edit the vectors.
Some expensive programs sell the tools for each of these steps as separate modules. Scan2CAD gives you ALL the tools in one professional program. 
1. Scan the drawing or load a previously scanned raster file 
You can bring scanned images and raster files into Scan2CAD in three ways. 
•	Scan directly from a TWAIN-compliant scanner. 
•	Load standard raster file formats (TIFF, BMP, CALS, PNG, JPG, etc. - also raster PDF in Scan2CAD Pro). 
•	Cut and Paste from another application. 
If you have a TWAIN scanner - most desktop scanners are TWAIN-compliant - you can scan from inside Scan2CAD using its Acquire command to capture the image. TWAIN is a standard image acquisition protocol for communication between software applications and scanners. Scan2CAD supports it fully. 
Scan2CAD loads popular raster file formats, like BMP (bitmap), CALS, MIL, GP4, CG4, GIF, IMG, JPG, PCX, raster PDF (Scan2CAD Pro only) PNG and TIFF (various). Simply use the software supplied with your scannner to scan and save your drawings as scanned images, then load them in Scan2CAD. We recommend TIFF Group 4 because it is reliable and compressed to save space. 
2. Clean the raster image image before converting it 
Scan2CAD has tools for editing both black and white and color raster images. 
It takes only a few minutes - or less - to clean a raster image with Scan2CAD but it is time well spent. A cleaned raster image gives you a better, neater vectorization that is quicker to edit. It also gives you a sharper raster image to print out. 
Among the handy things Scan2CAD does to tidy up dirty raster images are: 
•	Draw and erase raster lines, arcs, circles, text, etc. 
•	Automatically clean (despeckle) dirty images. 
•	Manually block delete selected areas. 
•	Automatically rotate skewed images. 
•	Automatically smooth rough and jagged lines. 
•	Automatically thicken/thin lines, etc. 
•	Automatically fill lines that are full of holes. 
•	Mirror, Crop, Cut, Paste, Move, etc. 
3. Convert the scanned drawing from raster to vector 
Scan2CAD gives good, automatic results from supplied general settings. 
Simply select the default setting that best describes your type of drawing, then click on the VEC Icon to vectorize it. The default settings are: 
•	Architectural 
•	Electrical 
•	Mechanical 
•	CNC Profile 
•	Site Plan 
•	Contour Map 
•	Sketch 
•	Outline 
•	User (save your own settings) 
As a general rule, the default settings are suitable for most conversions and require little or no adjustment. However, you can adjust the controls at any time to improve the results. Among the options you can select are: 
•	Choose which entities you want recognized. 
•	Allow the vectors to follow the raster image more closely or more loosely. 
•	Set a Gap-jump value to join breaks in lines. 
•	Force slightly deviant angled lines back to true. 
•	Remove unwanted short perpendicular "hairs". 
•	And more ... 
You can vectorize the whole image or select a part or parts of it to vectorize. 
4. Edit the vectors in CAD - or Scan2CAD 
Some tidying up of raster to vector conversion results is always necessary. 
Most CAD users will want to edit the results in their CAD program. You can edit the vector file in your CAD program or in Scan2CAD which has special vector editing tools. 
Scan2CAD saves a CAD-standard DXF file that can be read by any PC CAD program, including all versions of AutoCAD. The DXF file can be saved to the same size and scale as the original paper drawing. Once in your CAD program you can edit it in the normal way and save it in your program's native file format, like DWG if you are using AutoCAD. 
Scan2CAD includes its own SnapTidy vector editing tools. These are specially designed to make the editing of broken vectors quick and easy. With SnapTidy tools you can grab several disjointed and errant vectors within a defined box and snap them into alignment. 
OCR text recognition and font training
If the text on your scanned drawing is clean and clear, Scan2CAD can convert it to editable vector text using OCR text recognition. 
OCR'd text can be edited in Scan2CAD or your CAD program, just like normal text. 
The Regular version of Scan2CAD recognizes basic fonts commonly found on drawings. 
The Pro version of Scan2CAD adds the ability to: 
•	Extend text recognition to other fonts by training a "neural network". 
•	Edit OCR'd text using a Text Editor with Spellchecker and Dictionary. 
•	Customize the Dictionary with words unique to your drawings. 
Scan2CAD is the only low-cost converter to offer OCR text recognition and neural network font training. This is typically a feature of high-cost converters. 
Flexible color conversion with Scan2CAD Pro
The Pro version of Scan2CAD is fully color-capable. It opens, edits and converts color drawings, maps and artwork which it saves as color DXF vectors. 
Color vectorization is a less straightforward process than monochrome conversion. Generally, the first thing you do in a color conversion is reduce the number of colors, usually 16.7 million, down to something manageable, like 32, 16, 8 or 4. Scan2CAD Pro allows you to do the color reduction manually or automatically. 
Once you have narrowed the many colors down to the ones you want, you can vectorize them and save them to a color DXF file. 
Among the tools and commands that Scan2CAD Pro gives you for handling color images are: 
•	Color palette dialog box. 
•	Histogram to view dominant colors in the palette. 
•	Sort colors by palette, hue and luminance. 
•	Automatically reduce 16.7m colors to 256 or less. 
•	Automatically or manually reduce colors from 256 to whatever you need. 
•	Reduce off-white backgrounds to true white. 
•	Select shades of the same raster color and unify them as one color. 
•	Vectorize one, more or all the colours in a color drawing. 
•	Save up to 256 colors in a DXF file. 
•	Save one layer for each vector color. 
Some converters create color DXF files by vectorizing color images as though they were black and white and applying color to the vectors afterwards. Scan2CAD Pro uses color information while vectorizing, which means it is able to create more accurate color DXF files.​[/LEFT[/LEFT​​​]]​


----------



## محمود ابو شاكر (12 يناير 2009)

اخي العزيز ، شكرا لمجهودك القيم ولكن ارجو منك المساعدة باعادة اعطاء روابط جديد لتحميل البرنامج لان الروابط اعلاه تخبرني بان الفايل غير موجود ، كذلك ارجو اعطاء رابط للفديو التعليمى للفايل 3 وكذلك 6 لانني حاولت كثيرا تحميلها ولكن عند اكتمال التحميل لايمكنني فتح الضغط (تظهر رساله ان الفايل تالف) مع العلم انني قد تمكنت من تحميل وتشغيل بقية الدلروس التعليمية مع خالص الشكر والتقدير يا اخي العزيز وبارك الله بيك


----------



## المساح محمود فاروق (18 يناير 2009)

:20:بارك الله فيكم وشكرنا جزيلا:75:


----------



## emademy69 (19 يناير 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم علي البرنامج الرئع وجاري التحميل


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (20 يناير 2009)

برنامج رائع و شغل زي الفل مشكور


----------



## aga63 (20 يناير 2009)

ألف شكر على هذا البرنامج المهم. جارى التحميل. جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك إن شاء الله وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (23 يناير 2009)

ياريت علي موقع تاني غير الرابيد والزيد


----------



## mohamaedd (25 يناير 2009)

please i want how import file in autocad fully


----------



## abu_karam (26 يناير 2009)

مشكور اخي ولكن ملفات الفيديو لم تنزل اذا ممكن ترفعلنا اياها على موقع تاني
ولك جزيل الشكر وانشا الله بميزان حسناتك


----------



## m502906 (5 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
انا بقالي ساعة باحاول انزل البرنامج و كل المواقع حذفته
اكون شاكر لو تم رفع البرنامج مرة ثانية و علي موقع غير zshare لانه مغلق في الامارات
و شكرا


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (11 فبراير 2009)

البرنامج رائع و منتظر منذ فترة كبيرة 
بارك الله فيك و تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق 
و جزاك الله عني و عن كل من استفاد منة خير الجزاء
ابو عمر


----------



## صبحى ابراهيم (13 فبراير 2009)

ياريت يكون شرح البرنامج على اى رابط تانى علشان الزد شير مش راضى يحمل وانا بامس الحاجه لشرح البرنامج والله


----------



## عبدالله هانى (21 فبراير 2009)

اللينك لا يعمل مشكورا


----------



## حسام الليبي (22 فبراير 2009)

التحميل غير ممكن ارجو المساعدة


----------



## المعماري اليمني (27 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ياسر سالمان (27 فبراير 2009)

شكراً جداً على المجهود ولكنى لا استطيع تحميل البرنامج من الـ z hare ولا حتى الرابيد شير على العموم تشكر على المجهود


----------



## صبحى ابراهيم (4 مارس 2009)

*ياريت يكون شرح البرنامج على اى رابط تانى علشان الزد شير مش راضى يحمل وانا بامس الحاجه لشرح البرنامج والله*​


----------



## المساح (11 مارس 2009)

لك مني كل الشكر يااخي


----------



## اصيل الحمداني (11 مارس 2009)

*برنامج جيد*

عاشت ايدك اخي العزيز وجزاك الله خير جزاء المحسنين


----------



## alkhateeb (11 مارس 2009)

نشكر ونقدر جهودكم وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## مهندس محمدعبدة (14 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيكى يا أخى


----------



## صبحى ابراهيم (15 مارس 2009)

*ياريت يكون شرح البرنامج على اى رابط تانى علشان الزد شير مش راضى يحمل وانا بامس الحاجه لشرح البرنامج والله*​


----------



## صبحى ابراهيم (15 مارس 2009)

*ياريت يكون شرح البرنامج على اى رابط تانى علشان الزد شير مش راضى يحمل وانا بامس الحاجه لشرح البرنامج والله *​


----------



## صبحى ابراهيم (15 مارس 2009)

*ياريت يكون شرح البرنامج على اى رابط تانى علشان الزد شير مش راضى يحمل وانا بامس الحاجه لشرح البرنامج والله*​


----------



## صبحى ابراهيم (15 مارس 2009)

*ياريت يكون شرح البرنامج على اى رابط تانى علشان الزد شير مش راضى يحمل وانا بامس الحاجه لشرح البرنامج والله *​


----------



## garary (29 مارس 2009)

ممكن شروحات للبرنامج باللغة العربية


----------



## مغرم مساحة (29 مارس 2009)

مشكوووووورررررررررررر


----------



## eldesouky2 (31 مارس 2009)

الرابط لا يعمل نامل التاكد وشكرا


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (4 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ولكن الملف مش موجود علي الرابط


----------



## rechercheurmed (21 مايو 2009)

http://rapidshare.com/files/132462564/Scan2CAD_7.0.rar | 3357 KB الرابط الجديد لبرنامج Scan2CAD 7.0


----------



## babankarey (21 مايو 2009)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً 
بس في الرابط لم اجد فيها الفايل للتحميل ارجوا التوضيح طريقة التحميل
*


----------



## عزت محروس (21 مايو 2009)

يا اخى جعللك الله دائماً عوناً للمسلمين واكثر الله من امثاللك


----------



## ابوالحسن فرج (25 مايو 2009)

جزاكم اللة خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع!


----------



## babankarey (25 مايو 2009)

rechercheurmed قال:


> http://rapidshare.com/files/132462564/scan2cad_7.0.rar | 3357 kb الرابط الجديد لبرنامج scan2cad 7.0





شكرا يا اخي العزيز على هذا الرابط وجزاك الله خيرا( الرابط الا صلي غير موجود بس هذا الرابط موجود الحمدالله ) وشكرا.


----------



## saif2222 (19 يونيو 2009)

مشكور على هذا الموضوع المفيد
ؤجزاك الله خير الجزاء
م.سيف العبادي


----------



## محمد طويلة (19 فبراير 2010)

*مصر*

شكراً لكم


----------



## surveyor_sayed (20 فبراير 2010)

الأخ العزيز جميع الروابط لآ تعمل أرجوآ منك الأهتمآم ورفعها مرة أخرى .. ولك جزيل الشكـر


----------



## abdo rezk (21 فبراير 2010)

my brother the file not found in this server


----------



## ahedhed (6 يناير 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (10 يناير 2011)

ارجو اعادة الرفع على الميديافاير كونه يدعم استكمال التحميل


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (10 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم 
موضوع متكامل 100/00 البرنامج + الشرح + شرح عمليه التنصيب كل شئ موجود موضوع ممتاز 
تقيم 5/5
وأرجو إعاده رفع ملفات الشرح مره اخري


----------



## عبدالمنعم الدرديرى (10 يناير 2011)

معاش ممكن تحميل الرابط مرة أخرى


----------



## BUILDING (30 يوليو 2011)

للاسف البرنامج مو موجود وكل الروابط لا تعمل 
وشكرا


----------



## م قاسم محمد (30 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حسام بوشكش (30 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## sameh_majeed (2 أغسطس 2011)

عاشت الايادي على البرنامج الراقي المفيد جدا,,, اتمنى ان يعمل بدون مشاكل


----------



## اسامة السقاف (10 أغسطس 2011)

مشكووووررر


----------



## aama (14 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور ياعزيزي بس الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## عمار الصنوي (6 مارس 2012)

thank you


----------



## حماده النجم (8 مارس 2012)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## حسام بوشكش (10 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## نورسين2 (20 ديسمبر 2012)

وهدا الرابط كمان ما يشتغل بليز حدا يبعتلي اياة اريدة ضروري هدا بعد ادنكم


----------



## m.eid20000 (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## m.eid20000 (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## m.eid20000 (21 ديسمبر 2012)

هناك مشكله عندى فى تحميل البرنامج والفديوهات الخاصه بالشرح ارجو الافاده جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## القناص المسافر (18 يناير 2013)

أنار الله قلبك بالإيمان


----------



## عزمي حماد (18 يناير 2013)

*شكرا لجهودك ولكن ...* *الرابط لا يعمل*​


----------



## المحطة الكاملة (19 يناير 2013)

الرابط لا يعمل و بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## saaddd (19 يناير 2013)

ممششششششككككوووورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## كبل (21 يناير 2013)

الف شكر والله انجاز كبير بارك الله فيك​


----------



## جمال ضياء النافع (1 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (3 نوفمبر 2014)

الرابط لالالالالايعمل 
مشكور اخي الكريم


----------

